# Asnu injectors wanted



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking for a set of six injectors with adapters, 800cc to 1050cc will be ok.

Please pm me any offers

Thanks


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Skint said:


> Looking for a set of six injectors with adapters, 800cc to 1050cc will be ok.
> 
> Please pm me any offers
> 
> Thanks




Hi


We have new in stock give us a call on 02476 398344:thumbsup:





Regards MGT


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the offer but I can get them trade through Asnu myself.


----------

